# Connect to PC using 'Connect to sever'



## owaters (Dec 2, 2002)

Is it possible to connect to a remote PC using the 'Connect to server' command in the Finder?

If so how?

I am looking for a program which will allow me and a PC user to share files over the internet. We are both using broadband connection so it should be pretty quick.

It would be great to have their hard drive appear on my desktop like networked macs. Is it possible?

Thanks


----------



## ex2bot (Dec 2, 2002)

Owaters,

You might check out ssh, the unix secure shell command that would allow you to hook up to a PC over a LAN or across the Internet. I use a good free util called Putty on the PC side to set up secure shells. This would work (I'm sure) over the Internet. In fact, that's the idea. 

Then you can use the secure copy command to send files.

If you're interested in doing this (a bit more complicated than the nice "Connect to Server" browser), ask around in the Darwin/MacOSX forum.

Doug


----------



## kendall (Dec 2, 2002)

You should be able to setup your Windows PC for file sharing then mount it with "Connect to Server" using the address "smb://numeric.IP.address"

Sharity is a program that basically does the same thing but is supposedly more user friendly.

http://www.obdev.at/products/sharity/


----------



## Captain Code (Dec 2, 2002)

It's possible if you have Mac OSX 10.2
Over the internet, the PC user won't show up in the list of computers on your network, but if you know their IP address, and the name of their share, you can just type it into the text box like this:
smb://PC_IP_ADDRESS/SHARE_NAME

Hit enter, and your Mac will attempt to connect to the PC share.  If there's a password set on that share, the Finder will prompt you to enter it.

Hope that helps


----------



## fryke (Dec 3, 2002)

it's often faster/easier for me to use ftp. there's an ftp-server built into Mac OS X but not into Windows (unless you use IIS).

You'll find free FTP Server packages on www.tucows.com for Windows.

You'll find FTP Client packages also on tucows or on www.windowstracker.com for Windows.

On the Mac side, you use the internal FTP server and set up a user for it. You can test the setup by accessing 'localhost' via an FTP client application.

On the Mac I use Fetch 4.x - www.fetchsoftworks.com - but there are others that you can find on www.versiontracker.com/macosx - for example Transmit, NetFinder or just the Finder (connect to server: ftp://user@ip.address), but with the Finder you can only download, not upload yet.


----------



## owaters (Dec 3, 2002)

Thanks for your help guys.

I will have a go later tonight and tell you the results.
I think I might go for the simple 'connect to server' using SMB.


----------



## kalantna (Dec 3, 2002)

You can download Remote Desktop Connection from Microsoft. They have an X version that works great. Just make sure the PC is set up for remote desktop use.


----------

